
Humans can give dengue virus to mosquitos - uhhyeahdude
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/healthy-humans-can-give-dengue-virus-to-mosquitos/
======
DrScump
Arstechnica's article title is a little misleading by using "healthy": "A
study with kids in Cambodia is the first to examine the transmission of dengue
virus from _asymptomatic but infected_ humans into mosquitoes. ... It found
that asymptomatic and presymptomatic people were even more likely to pass the
virus on to mosquitoes than people who were actually sick with dengue."

